# DEALERSHIP HELP



## Joewright3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone
I have a question that I hope some fine folks will be able to clarify for me.
I am auto mechanic trained in the British airforce some twenty years ago. I am now a computer engineer ( In new York)that wishes to start an  RV service center. I have a problem with obtaining the RVAI certificates because I do not work for a dealer: So I am considering starting a dealership and would like to know how I can best aprroach this.
Can anuone please steer me in the right direction?

Can I obtain an RV certificate without working for a dealership?
Can I start a dealership and if so what do I need ( Apart from the obviouse MONEY)


Many thanks for all you help.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

If you mean a certification as an RV tech, then the answer is yes. There are several schools that you can attend, for a fee of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

ck online ,, there are many places that u can go take the test ,, for a fee and if u pass then u'r certified ,, but be advised ,, i started out as a heavy equip tech ,, went to school and all ,, i worked for Kenworth for 5 yrs ,, but do to the seasonal side of the repair bussiness ,, i had to find something else ,, so i got into auto repair ,, learned all of it on my own (no schools)
I also took all the ASE test ,, and as of now i am a master auto ,, master heavy truck,, master machinist and have 3 EVT certs (that's emergency vehicle tech)
I also have taken the rvia or however u spell it ,, keep forgetting that one ,, anyway i passed that one also ,,, but my point being ,,,, Rv's are alot diff than cars ,, yes u have 12 and 24 volt dc systems but u also have propane gas and 120/240 volt sytems to deal with ,,, i have a rv repair buss,,, i employ 4 guys besides my self (most do the onsight stuff) and also own a Class A rv ,,,
I will never get into the dealership side of it cuase one of my guys used to work for one ,, and I DON"T WANT any part of that ,,,
Sorry for the long post ,,, bty i'll see if i can't find the web sight for rv tech certs and let u know.....    
also even though u pass the test ,, this only proves u can take test ,, to be good at what u want to do u have to learn first hand ,, try some side jobs and see if like unplugging a black water tank that has been full for 3months ,, this is the type of stuff u have to deal with ,,,,  :approve:  
Welcome to the forum ,, i hope i did not scar u away :disapprove:


----------



## brodavid (Oct 27, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

730, Now brodavid said he knows why you have no shoes, no shirt, no problems, after you had to clean out that tank after 3 months, you probaly had to throw them all away. He is just kidding. Good advice for someone just starting the learn the basic rules and bylaws of fixing a RV.

love and prayers, 
ms jackie, brodavid, & sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

thanks brodave,, but u have to do it some time or another if u want to get into this kinda bussiness,,, i think i scared him away though ,, with the sewer thingy ,, as an auto mechanic u never had to deal with poop ,, but i did incounter the occansional left over cheese burger from last week in the floor of the car  :dead: ...
I hope that the thread i posted was ok,, after all he wants to get into rv repair ,, and if u have never done it then u'r in for a scary deal ,, JMO ,, but i still hope i did not scare him away from getting into rv repair ,, i make good money at it ...
Also ,, brodave ,, don't worry about u'r post ,, i luv to be picked on ,,, it makes life more happy    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

You don't have to work for a dealership to take the test.  But you must know alot about RVs other than driveline stuff.  You will need to know about the appliance wiring, propane systems, electrical systems(120vac and 12vdc), trouble shooting all.  I was working for a dealership when I took my test but didn't use the affiliation.  You do have to document some experience in the field.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: DEALERSHIP HELP

I agree Steve (if i can call u Steve??) I thin this guy is thinking the big dream ,, owning a dealership and collecting all the big cash ,,, i have no prob with that,, but ,, u gotta start somewhere ,,, i had a auto repair and tire shop ,, sold it a few months back ,, to get back into the rv repair buss... i took my only ,, long time r repair guy with me ( he worked for ppl in Texas) anyway i hired 3 other guys that were clean and very knowagable of rvs ,, and have not looked back since ,, i myself do all the in shop repairs (by myself) the other guys do onsight stuff ,,, i don't regret it ,, i'm having a ball (not becuase of money) but i like serving the rv industrie ,, we are getting into more rv remodels than ever ,, u would never guess how many people buy used rv's and want them remodeled to suit their style  ,,, I'm lucky though ,, i have a neighbor that dos custome cabinets for a living ,,, so guess where the cabinets are coming from??? :laugh: 
I don't charge a fee for install on the cabinets i let him quote the prices labor and all ,, that way he makes money too...


----------



## bloozeharp (Nov 3, 2007)

RE: DEALERSHIP HELP

Since we're on the subject of dealers---I'm going to be buying my first rv in a couple of months and am planning on going the used route-class A. I watch ppl's site and they occasionally have something that will interest me. Anyone had any dealings with these folks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

RE: DEALERSHIP HELP

I deal with PPL for parts ,,, but i have some good things about their used rv sales,, they also do repairs ,,  so i would hope most of thier rv's looke over ,,, but u never know with any delaer


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2007)

RE: DEALERSHIP HELP

I'm on PPL's lot almost once a week looking at motor homes. Shirley wishes I would hurry up and get over this stage I'm going thru  . You just have the run of their lot. No salesman till you ask for one. They do not inspect the rigs. they are sold as is. But for $400.00 dollars if you find one you like they will check it out for you. Have read on other forums from people who have sold them there and people who have bought them. And all seem to be happy. Also (rumor has it) the prices tend to favor the buyer.


----------



## AllanRussell (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello, Nice article, I have read this article for the first time and I like it very much. But I want to get information related to which user characteristic may not be used to change keyword bids in google ads?: But I got very good information. Thanks for sharing this article.


----------

